# my collection!!!



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 28, 2006)

i got my first mac eyeshadows at the end of august 2005 and now it has turned into this:






Medium blot powder, Nw15 select coverup, Matte gel, prep+prime skin, Nw15 Studio fix fluid and Fix +






Naked you,Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Shimpagne ,shooting star Skinfinishes
shell pearl beauty powder,  sunsparked pearl beauty powder and Ladyblush blushcreme





first palette
top row left to right- Silly goose, melton mauve, humid, aquadisiac, electric eel
middle row-living pink, sushi flower, fresh water, chrome yellow,juxt
bottom row-shimmermoss, parfrait amour, rule, blue absinthe,over grown
second palette 
waternymph and fountainbleu, Purple Shower, Pompus blue and carbon





Prescriptives lash envy mascara (this is Amazing!), Beige-ing shadestick, rose, teal, Naked, Kitchmas, golder's green pigments, blacktrack and frostline fluidliner and teal 2005 holiday palette





Bait lipglass, dejarose lipglass, fine china lipglass,heartfelt pink lipglass, pinkarat lusterglass, wonderstruck lusterglass. Mini Prr Lipglass and Sickled Pink lipgelee

Coral cast stain, (left-right) chatterbox, classy pink,giddy, groupie,hug me, lingerie, plink!, Zandra lipsticks. Miss bunny And Daisy Daze Tinted Lip conditioner. 





187,180, Too faced powder brush, 219, Too faced Crease brush, Too faced Liner brush, 208, Too faced Lid brush

Non Mac:




Top row-Milani quad, Loreal front page peach blush, Too faced bunny bronzer, Mary-Kay bronzer
bottom-Burts bee's lipbalm, hard candy gloss, Mary-kay eye primer, Eye lash curler, Too faced Drunk dial glitter liner, tony& tina purple eyesahdow, Too faced Lucky Charm, The Balm Spike my punch and water my melon, Too faced ipstain and gloss





Makeup that doesn’t get used a lot 





i never throw out mac boxes


----------



## Leanne (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't throw out MAC boxes either, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You have a really great collection!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 28, 2006)

oooh thats a NICE collection! im jealous of all your msf's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what a pretty traincase too ... i wish we had a sephora around here

oh and question...in your pic of makeup that doesn't get worn a lot, what was in that black MAC box thats sitting to the right?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_oooh thats a NICE collection! im jealous of all your msf's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and what a pretty traincase too ... i wish we had a sephora around here

oh and question...in your pic of makeup that doesn't get worn a lot, what was in that black MAC box thats sitting to the right?_

 
thank you!!
we don't have a sephora anywhere near me, i got it off the sephora website

and the mac box is from the holiday 2005 pigment set


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 30, 2006)

great collection. i love the traincase, too


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 30, 2006)

Lots of BRIGHT shadows! Most of mine are loud too :]


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 5, 2006)

cute collection.. i love ur traincase too.. im thinkin about gettin it as well =)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_cute collection.. i love ur traincase too.. im thinkin about gettin it as well =)_

 
thank you!
you should get it!, its not that heavy and its very sturdy!


----------



## MAC BABY (Aug 6, 2006)

I never throw my boxes neither! ahaha my secret is that when i go to a mac store and have money. i get something even if i'm not THAT crazy about it, but i LIKE it... then later when something comes out that's FABULOUS that's a  must have to me... i exchange it. BUT i only do it with pigments... i LOVE all my eyeshadows. Plus with pigments you don't even really notice if you use it since it's so powdery. does not even make a dent till like after 20 times of use ?!


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 6, 2006)

LOL, I throw away my boxes the minute I take the product out when I get home. But anyway, the collection you have is nice!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 16, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 17, 2006)

dannnnng girl


----------



## n_c (Sep 17, 2006)

That is a great collection!


----------



## labwom (Oct 17, 2006)

How well does that Mary Kay eye primer work? I was thinking of trying it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't throw out the boxes either; are we sick?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 17, 2006)

OOOOOOOO I love!!!!!
I have a collection of decorative hat boxes in my room filled with mac boxes muwahahahaha


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Great stuff! I see you like MAC and Too Faced!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziggy80* 

 
_How well does that Mary Kay eye primer work? I was thinking of trying it._

 
it works reallly welll if you put a thin layer of shadestick on it and it will last alll day!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 20, 2006)

you have some preety stuff
how do u like the 2 faced brushes?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_you have some preety stuff
how do u like the 2 faced brushes?_

 
they are so amazing! So soft and thick! Worth the moneyX34534678554324567686543567!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 7, 2006)

I have those Too Faced brushes! I love them, especially the large angled eyeshadow/liner one. Thanks for sharing your lovely collection.


----------



## [danger] (Nov 7, 2006)

so basically your collection can kick my collection's ass everyday of the week and twice on sundays.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[danger]* 

 
_so basically your collection can kick my collection's ass everyday of the week and twice on sundays._

 
haha! I bet not!

p.s that comment made me laugh really hard. Oh how I love mac humor


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I have those Too Faced brushes! I love them, especially the large angled eyeshadow/liner one. Thanks for sharing your lovely collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! They are not too soft or too rough!


----------



## [danger] (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_haha! I bet not!

p.s that comment made me laugh really hard. Oh how I love mac humor_

 
haha i laughed while i was typing it


----------

